# double row of upper and lower teeth...



## brnizshay (Jan 23, 2013)

my male chi Sam has a double rows of teeth at 12 months old. the laspca said i should have my vet look into this when i took Sam for his shots. 

i did and my vet said i should leave it alone until Sam is 18-20 months old. should i be worried now or should i wait?

thank you.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I had Winnie's baby teeth pulled when I for her fixed this month, it only cost $7 a tooth, I'm sure it would have been more if I had to have her put under, she healed so fast, I'm glad it's done 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's really old to leave them in. Just make sure that you look at the pups mouth every day to make sure nothing is stuck in between.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Is he neutered? If he isn't and you have plans to do so, they can pull the extra teeth then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

When I took Ruffio to get neutered in December, the vet looked at his teeth and determined he had 6 teeth that needed to be pulled. His canines where growing in behind his baby canines, and if they were left they would have started hitting the roof of his mouth. So he ended up getting neutered and 6 teeth pulled since he would be under already.

But it is up to you whether to leave them or not. I would maybe get a second opinion to make sure leaving them is not going to cause any problems.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I have puppy teeth removed around 6-7mo. I'd take them out now...neuter at the same time if he isn't already. For pets...I would have them removed at the time of neuter at 6mo. Wait until 7 months if their adults aren't at least 1/2 way in or vets won't typically remove them. It's hard with males because you want to neuter before the leg lifting/marking starts but on the other hand you want to limit anesthesia. So there is really a fine line. Good luck!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd personally not wait that long to have them removed. Retained baby teeth can cause problems. Tango ended up losing a permanent tooth because he had a few retained baby teeth when I rescued him and stuff had gotten caught int between the baby and permanent tooth and resulted in enough of a problem that both had to be pulled. I got them removed when I had him neutered.

Same with Jazz. She had 4 or 5 retained baby teeth, so when I had her spayed I had the vet pull them.


----------

